# starblazer fuse holders



## hanger24 (Sep 4, 2016)

hi all
newbie here to motorhomes ,I have recently purchased a autocruise starblaze 2005 and I am trying to find replacement fuse holders for the on board power panel ( the twist and turn type with the glass fuses ) as a couple of them have broken , wrong size screwdriver and brute force I assume !! .
also I am considering putting a small scooter in the garage ..but seem to find any information as to getting it inside.Ihave looked in y tube etc and found the various ramps required ,but no information as to how to fix moped to ramp prior to putting into garage. anybody have any sugestions please .....thanks paul


----------

